# mitlaufende navi - wie geht das?



## utor (11. Juli 2003)

http://www.iidj.net/IDSB/IDSB_E/index.html wie geht das / mein erster post / hoffe bin im richtigen forum / bin für jede antwort dankbar ;-)

gruß utor


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

das ist in Javascript geschrieben - ist etwas zu komplex um hier ausfürhlich erklärt zu werden. Du kannst dir aber ein solches Menü mal auf http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/staticmenu.htm anschauen - mit Quellcode. Grundsätzlich läufts darauf hinaus, das ein Offset mit einem Stylesheet verglichen wird und bei Bedarf der Style (position, Margin-Top) angepasst wird...

bye


----------

